# AEW Rampage: The fight for New York edition



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Kingston wins, 2.0 enter and with Garcia they beat down poor Eddie - Punk comes in to make the save & Eddie still refuses to shake his hand


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463697651069816833


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

rampage has a lot to follow after that dynamite


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really good card actually. 

As always, I look forward to seeing a Garcia masterclass, should be a good hard hitting match which I imagine Kingston goes over. 

Always a pleasure seeing Riho. Should be another good match. Can see her pushing Britt close before eventually losing. 

Cole/Fish to win and move on. Thanks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This Rampage is stacked

rampage is slowly turning into my fav show - like that its wrestling heavy and 1 hr

i’m ALL about King v Garcia and Baker v Riho

and i love me some Orange ‘ratings’ Cassidy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone think it's a little "Russo-esque" for the women to have a Black Friday themed match? "These broads will kill each other while shopping. Get it, Bro?"


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pure WWE style match. Beat the champion for a shot at the champion. Lazy. Awful.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Since most of the top women are in the TBS tournament, it makes sense to have probably the most high profile woman _not_ in it to have a quick program with Britt, and that's the first ever champion Riho. Otherwise, Britt is going to be sat on her ass for a while because 4 of the top 5 are still in the tournament.

Eliminator matches are nothing new to AEW anyway, the majority of them have been won by the actual champion though except Penta/Eddie vs. Bucks.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

A challenger beating the champion in a non-title match goes back to at least the early 1980s. It definitely isn’t exclusive to Vince’s booking. The first time I can remember seeing it was during the British Bulldogs vs Hart Foundation rivalry. I remember seeing both the NWA and the AWA use it with Flair and the (Midnight) Rockers title reigns.

Most matches back then were squashes on Saturday morning tv. It is the laziest booking today when bookers lean on it like a crutch to help them keep the title on whoever the champion is. We rarely saw ANY WWF title matches on the regularly scheduled syndicated shows that those “Big 3” companies ran for most episodes. A match between two pushed wrestlers wasn’t always a weekly guarantee either. The “non-title match” was a crafty way of creating stakes while saving title matches for WWF’s SNME or NWA’s Cllash events and house shows, of course.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Does anyone think it's a little "Russo-esque" for the women to have a Black Friday themed match? "These broads will kill each other while shopping. Get it, Bro?"


Isn't it more like a "black Friday deal" match for Riho only?. Since she gets the world title shot without rankings if she beats the champ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Pure WWE style match. Beat the champion for a shot at the champion. Lazy. Awful.


nope - it’ll be wwe-style if riho wins

at the moment, they explained the ‘why’ quite well 

frankly, they could‘ve just made it a championship match


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I will always hate the "beat the champion to get a title shot" thing unless it's a multi-man match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Sure, ill tune in to watch a pissed off Eddie Kingston. Start the "Eddies going to kill you" chants now.

Yeah, the "beat the champ to get a title opportunity" thing I do wish would stay out of AEW. One of the things that make AEW fresh is when they don't do the typical WWE nonsense. I could maybe be okay with it if they just simply say "Riho is a former Women's Champion and it's an option only for former Champion's" but other than that...don't keep doing this AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW has been doing these beat the champ and get a shot type matches since the beginning. So, it's an AEW thing as much as it is a WWE thing. I personally think it's only a problem if the champ is taking a bunch of Ls because it makes the champ look weak.

I guess I can see the perspective where someone doesn't think the champ should be having non-title matches. If anything, TK is screwing Riho over by not just giving her a shot at the belt, since she is a former champion and didn't get eliminated from that Battle Royale.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Isn't it more like a "black Friday deal" match for Riho only?. Since she gets the world title shot without rankings if she beats the champ.


I dunno. I guess I misinterpreted the promo and thought this would be a gimmick match similar to the one Britt had with Abadon for Halloween.

I'm a little afraid that if Britt stuffs Riho in a shopping cart full of thumbtacks it might awaken something in me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I guess I misinterpreted the promo and thought this would be a gimmick match similar to the one Britt had with Abadon for Halloween.
> 
> I'm a little afraid that if Britt stuffs Riho in a shopping cart full of thumbtacks it might awaken something in me.


Pretty sure it's just a fancy name for eliminators contendership match. Let's see what it is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> AEW has been doing these beat the champ and get a shot type matches since the beginning. So, it's an AEW thing as much as it is a WWE thing. I personally think it's only a problem if the champ is taking a bunch of Ls because it makes the champ look weak.
> 
> I guess I can see the perspective where someone doesn't think the champ should be having non-title matches. If anything, TK is screwing Riho over by not just giving her a shot at the belt, since she is a former champion and didn't get eliminated from that Battle Royale.


Yeah, AEW has legit used it since day 1. They just give it a special name.

It's wrestling, the WWE doing something horribly should _never_ stop an actual competant booker from doing it. Especially something as tried and true.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's (Black) Friday and you know what that means...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally a better card than the last couple of weeks. I'll be honest though, I have no interest in the main event whatsoever.

Undisputed was stale in NXT, so what are they doing, bringing a new version of it to AEW? And Best Friends are...well...Best Friends.

Baker vs. Riho should be the main event. I have no idea why Riho wasn't in the TBS tournament. I heard she had a bad reaction to the vaccine but I thought she got better?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> AEW has been doing these beat the champ and get a shot type matches since the beginning. So, it's an AEW thing as much as it is a WWE thing. I personally think it's only a problem if the champ is taking a bunch of Ls because it makes the champ look weak.
> 
> I guess I can see the perspective where someone doesn't think the champ should be having non-title matches. If anything, TK is screwing Riho over by not just giving her a shot at the belt, since she is a former champion and didn't get eliminated from that Battle Royale.


NJPW does do this a lot and maybe AEW got it from there - its still something I hate / especially in a one-on-one

i can live with it in a tag or multi-tag setting


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> It's (Black) Friday and you know what that means...
> 
> View attachment 112311


I am salivating at Garcia v Kingston


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope - it’ll be wwe-style if riho wins
> 
> at the moment, they explained the ‘why’ quite well
> 
> frankly, they could‘ve just made it a championship match


How could they have made it a championship match? Is Riho #1 in the rankings? No.

So yeah, it doesn’t make any sense.

It doesnt matter if Riho wins. It should even be a story to begin with. Beat the champion get a title shot. That doesnt work at all in a company who base everything on rankings apparently.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> How could they have made it a championship match? Is Riho #1 in the rankings? No.
> 
> So yeah, it doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> It doesnt matter if Riho wins. It should even be a story to begin with. Beat the champion get a title shot. That doesnt work at all in a company who base everything on rankings apparently.


By virtue of the explanation ‘she was never eliminated from the battle royale’


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> By virtue of the explanation ‘*she was never eliminated from the battle royale*’


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What a shame to not have done an actual feud between Riho/Britt and just throw the match away like this.
Oh well. Very good card.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't mind it, as long as they don't do this type of thing too often. At least they backed it up with somewhat reasonable justification by showing the footage of Riho not being legit eliminated from a battle royal.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Meh, it is the type of card to expect for a holiday episode that a lot less people will be watching.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As long as the champion isn’t taking an L, I don’t mind the “beat the champ and earn a title shot” stipulation. Champions should never be taking an L. It kills the prestige of your title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> As long as the champion isn’t taking an L, I don’t mind the “beat the champ and earn a title shot” stipulation. Champions should never be taking an L. It kills the prestige of your title.


Agreed. In WWE we know a non title match is almost always code for the champ losing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

card looks ok


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> As long as the champion isn’t taking an L, I don’t mind the “beat the champ and earn a title shot” stipulation. Champions should never be taking an L. It kills the prestige of your title.


Unless there is a metric fuckton of shenanigans - and even then, its 50/50

Like, if Big Booty Bex comes and kicks Baker in the head tonight while ref is not looking, and it leads to a pin - I can live with it, cause its Riho - she always had a chance of pinning Baker anyway


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Unless there is a metric fuckton of shenanigans - and even then, its 50/50
> 
> Like, if Big Booty Bex comes and kicks Baker in the head tonight while ref is not looking, and it leads to a pin - I can live with it, cause its Riho - she always had a chance of pinning Baker anyway


It is somewhat acceptable, but I still don’t like it.

Only way I’d accept it is if the challenger also gets an unpredicted title win. And that doesn’t need to happen here, so no loss for Britt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Riho should win IMO, then try and do a bit of storyline over the next couple of weeks, then do a rematch with Britt winning. That'll take them beyond the end of the TBS tournament when the other women can come back in contention for Britt's title.

Riho was AEW's first ever women's champion and has never had a rematch since dropping the belt to Nyla in February 2020.

There's also a little backstory - Riho successfully made the first ever defense of the AEW Women's Title on the third Dynamite against Britt. She also beat Britt, Shida and Nyla in that four-way match for the belt some months later. If she beats Britt tonight, you have the 2-0 story going into a title match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think Tony needs to figure out a way for Thunder Rosa to win the title, and for Brit to then be chasing her for it.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This Rampage is stacked
> 
> rampage is slowly turning into my fav show - like that its wrestling heavy and 1 hr


Seriously. When they originally announced Rampage I was thinking it would basically be Friday Night Heat, and in my head it was "AEW can't even consistently book a good 2 hour program on Wednesday, do they really expect me to watch an additional hour of Dark matches on Friday too?" 

Well, AEW both made Dynamite a better show, and every Rampage has been pretty solid. It went from "I'll watch Rampage after Smackdown since there's nothing else on TV at 10" to "Smackdown sucks, 10 needs to hurry up so I can watch Rampage."


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Riho should win IMO, then try and do a bit of storyline over the next couple of weeks, then do a rematch with Britt winning. That'll take them beyond the end of the TBS tournament when the other women can come back in contention for Britt's title.
> 
> Riho was AEW's first ever women's champion and has never had a rematch since dropping the belt to Nyla in February 2020.
> 
> There's also a little backstory - Riho successfully made the first ever defense of the AEW Women's Title on the third Dynamite against Britt. She also beat Britt, Shida and Nyla in that four-way match for the belt some months later. If she beats Britt tonight, you have the 2-0 story going into a title match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let's see if Riho is RATINGS on Rampage @Whoanma.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464391856041734149*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's all about DA BOOM.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Has Yuta ever won a match on Dynamite/Rampage?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole is the same size as OC and is noticeably fatter. Lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Orange Cassidys entrance theme annoys me. I just don't like that song


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice to see Yuta get some offense after he got squashed on Dynamite by Wardlow and Moxley.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh they need to start taping this before Dynamite. The crowd is completely shot and doesnt care at all.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yo Adam Cole makes Wheeler Yuta look like Kevin Nash


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cool finish by Fish, Falcon Arrow off the top.

Sammy vs Nese should be a good match. Oof that cheap shot by Nese.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Schiavone is bigger than 70 percent of AEWs roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Soon



https://i.makeagif.com/media/7-10-2017/d2anxx.mp4


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Does Adam Cole workout? Like at all?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs Lucha Bros 2/3 falls? I'm all in for that

RIHOMANIA!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


>


Miss her so much


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Does Adam Cole workout? Like at all?


He lifts every day. His video game controller that is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the way Riho applies a wristlock. Looks like she means business


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Miss her so much


She’s had several matches on Elevation and Dark.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here for Riho vs Britt.















*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> She’s had several matches on Elevation and Dark.


I don't watch those don't really have the time to catch everything


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Riho the 15-year pro who is only 24 years of age. Still boggles the mind.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Riho the 15-year pro who is only 24 years of age. Still boggles the mind.


The best is yet to come.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Had really no interest in this show tbh but Riho was a nice surprise. You have my full attention.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Adam Cuck 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464291244096561153*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just a thought










Vs


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Adam Cuck 🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464291244096561153*


Oh my


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Book it, Khan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Riho is about as physically credible as Adam Cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIHO!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was surprising. Good match though, so stoked for the rematch


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh god, Cody getting another revenge win on Dynamite. Show does look good though. Rampage looks incredible next week too, wow


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> RIHO!


You called it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh shit she did it. Riho pinned the champ. That's huge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how now Mark Henry's high paying contract has him doing a 5 second spot the last 15 minutes of each Friday 🤣 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Both of these matches could bang.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464438433401683977


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RIIIIIIIIIIHOOOOOO!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Based Riho Lesnar.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So satisfying.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Oh god, Cody getting another revenge win on Dynamite. Show does look good though. Rampage looks incredible next week too, wow


The man deserves this Gilberg pyro for his new entrance


__
http://instagr.am/p/CKCRDkTrByQ/


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is what they signed Mark Henry for? I thought he would be a producer or a trainer. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Riho the 15-year old.


Fixed. If she really is a fifteen year pro, someone is guilty of child abuse.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It looks like Adam Cole needs a stool to put the star on the tree


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bq6PtErBNKN/


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Fixed. If she really is a fifteen year pro, someone is guilty of child abuse.


Not really. She wasn't abused.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Colten Gunn finally having his dumb win streak ends on Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464439271889244166


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Fixed. If she really is a fifteen year pro, someone is guilty of child abuse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not really. She wasn't abused.


If she has been working for fifteen years, that is abuse by definition.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This episode of Rampage is closer to WCW Pro than it is WCW Thunder


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Riho should beat the Young Bucks in a two on one handicap match. If I was booking I would make this match happen. Riho ain't nothin to fuck with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho needs to be on Dynamite a lot more for the ratings.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garcia is as generic as them come. What am I missing?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> If she has been working for fifteen years, that is abuse by definition.


She started training 15 years ago.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man they are laying into each other. There's been a lot of stiff matches lately in AEW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Though Kingston legit tweaked something there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia working the ear. 😁


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She started training 15 years ago.


When she was 2? Child labor is illegal.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> When she was 2? Child labor is illegal.


She’s 24.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> She’s 24.


So when she was 9? My point still applies.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia is such a vicious bastard. Put him with Danielson asap.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should do Garcia vs Yuta on one of these shows and let one of them actually get a win LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The pudgy dude in this jobber group looks like a fucked up fusion of Matt Jackson and Colten Gunn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> When she was 2? Child labor is illegal.


It's not child labor, it's sports. Completely different. Athletes start training as young as 7 years old. Never heard of kids playing sports?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I LOVED that. Stiff, intense, Eddie selling like a champ and giving Garcia a lot. Felt like a fight and got plenty of time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eddie selling like hell


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They actually had a small child beat their women's champ in a non-title match?


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's not child labor, it's sports. Completely different. Athletes start training as young as 7 years old. Never heard of kids playing sports?


I have heard of many things, but never a child beating an adult in a physical competition. They really had her beat Baker non-title WWE style? Awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Best Rampage ever.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That match ruled, Eddie is on a hot streak.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What can they do with Jericho against this trio when they've lost every match of note on TV. 2point0 get heat, Garcia is a big talent, but as a unit they need some wins to be taken seriously against someone like Jericho.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> They actually had a small child beat their women's champ in a non-title match?
> 
> I have heard of many things, but never a child beating an adult in a physical competition. They really had her beat Baker non-title WWE style? Awful.


shes 24 dude shes an adult woman.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> shes 24 dude shes an adult woman.


And not believable against anyone adult sized.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Great main event
Though I question pairing Eddie with Jericho.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> And not believable against anyone adult sized.


It looks fine bro.
Jesus you've guys took the fucking sizepill too much.
It's not like Britt Baker is Nyla Rose or whatever. She looks smaller but its nothing that alarming and she won with a rollup anyway.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> And not believable against anyone adult sized.


Have you ever met any adult women? 5'1" is not that even that abnormally small. My mom is like 4'10" LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> What can they do with Jericho against this trio when they've lost every match of note on TV. 2point0 get heat, Garcia is a big talent, but as a unit they need some wins to be taken seriously against someone like Jericho.


No one could take Garcia and 0.5 seriously. They have been bland and ineffectual.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> No one could take Garcia and 0.5 seriously. They have been bland and ineffectual.


2point0 is good fun.
Garcia is whatever, but 2point0 are always pretty fun whenever they appear on TV as just two loud lowercard dudes who pick a fight with everyone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> It looks fine bro.
> Jesus you've guys took the fucking sizepill too much.
> It's not like Britt Baker is Nyla Rose or whatever. She looks smaller but its nothing that alarming and she won with a rollup anyway.


Yes, I actually know how physics works.


Geeee said:


> Have you ever met any adult women? 5'1" is not that even that abnormally small. My mom is like 4'10" LOL


I am 6'4 and my wife is 4'11. My wife does not wear frilly kid skirts. She can actually kick someone's ass, not just smile and flip. I keep trying to explain this. Rey Mysterio is short but he has the charisma and attitude to overcome that. Riho acts even smaller than she is. If she picked a fight with a mild wind, I would pick the wind to win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, Eddie Kingston is on a streak of matches where he and his opponent just actually beat each other up. He's truly a mad king


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> 2point0 is good fun.
> Garcia is whatever, but 2point0 are always pretty fun whenever they appear on TV as just two loud lowercard dudes who pick a fight with everyone.


At least you describe them correctly as two lowercard dudes. Lowercard dudes picking a fight should last four minutes in a fight. I really have no idea why these guys get major TV time.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, I actually know how physics works.
> 
> I am 6'4 and my wife is 4'11. My wife does not wear frilly kid skirts. She can actually kick someone's ass, not just smile and flip. I keep trying to explain this. Rey Mysterio is short but he has the charisma and attitude to overcome that. Riho acts even smaller than she is. If she picked a fight with a mild wind, I would pick the wind to win.


She doesn't just smile and flip either so good on Riho and good on your wife I suppose.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> At least you describe them correctly as two lowercard dudes. Lowercard dudes picking a fight should last four minutes in a fight. I really have no idea why these guys get major TV time.


I don't have a problem with lower card dudes getting competitive matches and Garcia is being primed for the future so it's whatever
Also they are fun. They appear on TV they yell, they give decent competitive matches, Garcia gets signaled as a future star, 2point0 get to do some fun spots like powerbomb Sting on a table, and they lose. It's a good, fun, harmless, program.

2point0 are over with me brother.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> She doesn't just smile and flip either so good on Riho and good on your wife I suppose.


Nothing about Riho is believable. She has no character, no personality, she lets other people flip her to look good. Let me know when she has an actual feud or character.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I don't have a problem with lower card dudes getting competitive matches and Garcia is being primed for the future so it's whatever
> Also they are fun. They appear on TV they yell, they give decent competitive matches, Garcia gets signaled as a future star, 2point0 get to do some fun spots like powerbomb Sting on a table, and they lose. It's a good, fun, harmless, program.
> 
> 2point0 are over with me brother.


Harmless describes them perfectly. Exactly the opposite of what wrestlers should be.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Nothing about Riho is believable. She has no character, no personality, she lets other people flip her to look good. Let me know when she has an actual feud or character.


She gave Britt best match since fucking forever
I hope Britt kisses her frilly kiddy skirt or whatever the fuck you call it, because she has been floudering and big based Big Dimes Riho will make her look good like any good Japanese broad does to their opponent.



Two Sheds said:


> Harmless describes them perfectly. Exactly the opposite of what wrestlers should be.


They are entertaining dude.
What? not enough flips for you? Is the hotshot finisher too old-school for you?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

2.0 need the tag belts for the promos alone. By far the best tag team promo in the entire industry right now.

I hate the stipulation of beat the champ in non-title match just to get a title match. But in this case, I’d have Riho beat Brit twice just to get the belt off Brit. She’s way more entertaining chasing a belt and roasting her competitors on the mic. Or put her back in the blood feud with Thunder Rosa. I really have been bored with her title run

Kingston is great. They really need to put his stuff exclusively on Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thomazbr said:


> She gave Britt best match since fucking forever
> I hope Britt kisses her frilly kiddy skirt or whatever the fuck you call it, because she has been floudering and big based Big Dimes Riho will make her look good like any good Japanese broad does to their opponent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> She gave Britt best match since fucking forever
> I hope Britt kisses her frilly kiddy skirt or whatever the fuck you call it, because she has been floudering and big based Big Dimes Riho will make her look good like any good Japanese broad does to their opponent.


A match that made Brit look ridiculous that they at least put on an episode no one will watch.



Thomazbr said:


> They are entertaining dude.
> What? not enough flips for you? Is the hotshot finisher too old-school for you?


They make me change the channel whenever they appear. Generic dudes that do not stand out.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> A match that made Brit look ridiculous that they at least put on an episode no one will watch.
> 
> 
> They make me change the channel whenever they appear. Generic dudes that do not stand out.


Don't worry about it. She will lose in the big thing, Riho will make her look great and we can all pretend Britt is great by cutting mediocre promos and putting even worse matches with the bottom of the barrel of the feuds until another decent wrestler can pull a magic rabbit out of the Britt Baker hat.
The status quo is restored


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> 2.0 need the tag belts for the promos alone. By far the best tag team promo in the entire industry right now.


I like them too, I'd wish they'd get a win or two so we can take them more seriously. A fluke title win and a short reign would be great.

I couldn't get into Kingston v Garcia as I knew there was no chance of Garcia winning. I can't recall him ever winning a match...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Don't worry about it. She will lose in the big thing, Riho will make her look great and we can all pretend Britt is great by cutting mediocre promos and putting even worse matches with the bottom of the barrel of the feuds until another decent wrestler can pull a magic rabbit out of the Britt Baker hat.
> The status quo is restored


Well at least that makes YOU the AEW hater, not me. Baker is a star, Riho is a child.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Well at least that makes YOU the AEW hater, not me. Baker is a star, Riho is a child.


I just call how I see brother
When Tay Conti, who I like but is pretty mediocre, was the quote unquote highlight of their championship match you just know Britt is perhaps worse than mediocre.
Her single appeal nowadays is that we can make cuck jokes with Adam Cole.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I just call how I see brother
> When Tay Conti, who I like but is pretty mediocre, was the quote unquote highlight of their championship match you just know Britt is perhaps worse than mediocre.
> Her single appeal nowadays is that we can make cuck jokes with Adam Cole.


Who did she cuck Adam Cole with? @YamchaRocks?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Man, Eddie Kingston is on a streak of matches where he and his opponent just actually beat each other up. He's truly a mad king


Tight stiff lookin , nice back n forth blows tonight that looks so much more natural instead of the you go first now ill go now you go now ill go garbage that has been so prominent lately on AEW programming someone should take note

he's actually thrived while away from Mox


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Who did she cuck Adam Cole with? @YamchaRocks?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks britt, very cool.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If they actually turn Brit and Schiavone into a thing, they are dumber than I gave them credit for.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Well at least that makes YOU the AEW hater, not me. Baker is a star, Riho is a child.


I like how you keep calling a grown 24 year old woman a child because of her looks. That's borderline bodyshaming


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> If they actually turn Brit and Schiavone into a thing, they are dumber than I gave them credit for.


Hey at least it would be entertaining.
Britt could need something like that as it stands right now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like how you keep calling a grown 24 year old woman a child because of her looks. That's borderline bodyshaming


She is not grown though, is she wokist? Is Marko grown too? Does age equal physical ability? Of course not. Weight classes exist for a reason.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Hey at least it would be entertaining.
> Britt could need something like that as it stands right now


That would be a Russo angle if ever there was one.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> She is not grown though, is she wokist? Is Marko grown too? Does age equal physical ability? Of course not. Weight classes exist for a reason.


They are one weight class apart my dude.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> She is not grown though, is she wokist? Is Marko grown too? Does age equal physical ability? Of course not. Weight classes exist for a reason.


She is grown lul. You keep calling her a child which is implying she is under age. Physical size doesn't make you a child or not. Riho isn't even that small for a woman she's like slightly below average. Newsflash, women aren't that big generally.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> They are one weight class apart my dude.


Schoolgirl is at least two classes below bantamweight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Schoolgirl is at least two classes below bantamweight.


AJ Lee and Riho are nearly the same size. AJ Lee being like 1 inch taller. I didn't hear many complaints then.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Schoolgirl is at least two classes below bantamweight.


Britt is a flyweight my dude.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She is grown lul. You keep calling her a child which is implying she is under age. Physical size doesn't make you a child or not. Riho isn't even that small for a woman she's like slightly below average. Newsflash, women aren't that big generally.


She is the size of a child. Physical size does make you more or less of a threat. She IS tiny for a woman, and the whole point of wrestling is for people to be world class athletes. If the average audience member, let alone a well below audience member is capable of beating your champ, why would anyone care about your product?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Britt is a flyweight my dude.


Is she? You believing worked weights now?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Is she? You believing worked weights now?


What, so are you saying she is even smaller then?
Nice.
Because that's how usually billed heights and weights work.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> What, so are you saying she is even smaller then?
> Nice.
> Because that's how usually billed heights and weights work.


For men, yes. Not for women. But you have to know that...so why argue it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> She is the size of a child. Physical size does make you more or less of a threat. She IS tiny for a woman, and the whole point of wrestling is for people to be world class athletes. If the average audience member, let alone a well below audience member is capable of beating your champ, why would anyone care about your product?


She is a great athlete, what does her size have anything to with that? Also no she's not the size of a child. She's 5'1. Average height of most adult women are like 5'3 or 5'4. So if anything she's just a smaller than average adult. I'm going stop because it's pointless arguing if you already made up your mind. I'm out.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> She is the size of a child. Physical size does make you more or less of a threat. She IS tiny for a woman, and the whole point of wrestling is for people to be world class athletes. If the average audience member, let alone a well below audience member is capable of beating your champ, why would anyone care about your product?


Do you honestly believe that a woman champion has always capable of doing that kind of feel?
Maybe Aja Kong, Awesome Kong or Beth Phoenix. Hell perhaps a Nyla Rose even. But I'm sorry bro Britt isn't that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She is a great athlete, what does her size have anything to with that? Also no she's not the size of a child. She's 5'1. Average height of most adult women are like 5'3 or 5'4. So if anything she's just a smaller than average adult. I'm going stop because it's pointless arguing if you already made up your mind. I'm out.


She is the size of a child though. "So what if she is smaller than even the average person" you say. No one wants to watch an audience member beat up the star of your show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Do you honestly believe that a woman champion has always capable of doing that kind of feel?
> Maybe Aja Kong, Awesome Kong or Beth Phoenix. Hell perhaps a Nyla Rose even. But I'm sorry bro Britt isn't that.


I apologize, but I miss your point here. I know we do not speak the same primary language and I do not want to attack anyone for that, but I really do not understand that sentence.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> She is the size of a child though. "So what if she is smaller than even the average person" you say. No one wants to watch an audience member beat up the star of your show.


Its the women's division dude. Women are less stronger than men. Britt has no real fighting experience. Any women can realistically take her with one good shot


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> I apologize, but I miss your point here. I know we do not speak the same primary language and I do not want to attack anyone for that, but I really do not understand that sentence.


What I'm trying to say is that Britt Baker doesn't really exude the aura of someone that the audience can't beat.
In fact I'm gonna go on a limb here and say that most of the woman champions in the history of the business don't. I'll take a regular well endowed suburban angry african-american lady over 90% of the female business.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its the women's division dude. Women are less stronger than men. Britt has no real fighting experience. Any women can realistically take her with one good shot


Sigh, that is so not true though. Just dismissing them as "less strong than men" is silly. If we were talking about a women beating a man in physical combat that would be true, but to say any woman is the same as any other woman is exactly the same as saying any man is the same as any other man. It is hilariously false to say that. The Rock was never going to beat Mike Tyson. Why are you treating the women's division different than the men's?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll take this lady over 90% of the female wrestling business.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> What I'm trying to say is that Britt Baker doesn't really exude the aura of someone that the audience can't beat.
> In fact I'm gonna go on a limb here and say that most of the woman champions in the history of the business don't. I'll take a regular well endowed suburban angry african-american lady over 90% of the female business.


Weird that you are going with race in this. Moolah could stretch most women. Same with Mae Young. Jaqueline could beat most of them. Britt at least looks and talks like a star. Why are you hating on AEW's top women's star? I thought I was the hater? Weird.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Weird that you are going with race in this. Moolah could stretch most women. Same with Mae Young. Jaqueline could beat most of them. Britt at least looks and talks like a star. Why are you hating on AEW's top women's star? I thought I was the later? Weird.


She sucks bro. She really does. I don't have a dog in this AEW hater x fan fight. I couldn't figuratively give 2 shits. I'll watch AEW as long as it entertains and when it doesn't I'll just alt-tab (because I pirate you see, wrestling companies never EVER see a single dime from me) and do something else.
I've already gave my peace. I've told multiple times that woman wrestling is bad overall. They are, for the overwhelming majority of the bunch, bad wrestlers.
Britt is just like even below the level of bad. Or perhaps I'm being too harsh, but she definitively doesn't go above the call of duty when it comes to delivering decent anything with bad promos (I understand I'm the minority on that, so that's on me I guess, I've never been entertained by any of her promos) and bad in ring shit (I mean I think this one is just factual. She was particularly horrendous in the last PPV match that Meltzer was really way too fucking kind on).
I'm sorry I'm not entertained by the great Britt Baker I suppose, and I'm sorry I don't really buy the uncoordinated sleepwalking Britt Baker being much threatening against the quote unquote child that is Riho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> She sucks bro. She really does. I don't have a dog in this AEW hater x fan fight. I couldn't figuratively give 2 shits. I'll watch AEW as long as it entertains and when it doesn't I'll just alt-tab (because I pirate you see, wrestling companies never EVER see a single dime from me) and do something else.
> I've already gave my peace. I've told multiple times that woman wrestling is bad overall. They are, for the overwhelming majority of the bunch, bad wrestlers.
> Britt is just like even below the level of bad. Or perhaps I'm being too harsh, but she definitively doesn't go above the call of duty when it comes to delivering decent anything with bad promos (I understand I'm the minority on that, so that's on me I guess, I've never been entertained by any of her promos) and bad in ring shit (I mean I think this one is just factual. She was particularly horrendous in the last PPV match that Meltzer was really way too fucking kind on).
> I'm sorry I'm not entertained by the great Britt Baker I suppose, and I'm sorry I don't really buy the uncoordinated sleepwalking Britt Baker being much threatening against the quote unquote child that is Riho.


Cool, you are an AEW hater then. Embrace it.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Cool, you are an AEW hater then. Embrace it.


No because that's fucking goofy and retarded.
I don't buy this silly internet war. It's not charming, clever or entertaining when you have two different parties mingling in their own secret discords and arguing in bad faith against one another for the sole purpose of going against the other party.

I'm sorry I'm the one who has to say such things but someone had to say it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

For the little I saw I thought "Why are they wasting Adam Cole's time against these jobbers?"


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Late to the party … OC is really starting to ruin my AEW experience.

I really like Riho, buts shes just to small to be taken seriously 

Main event - meh

the in ring action was fine but I wasn’t really invested.

sub standard today


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Sigh, that is so not true though. Just dismissing them as "less strong than men" is silly. If we were talking about a women beating a man in physical combat that would be true, but to say any woman is the same as any other woman is exactly the same as saying any man is the same as any other man. It is hilariously false to say that. The Rock was never going to beat Mike Tyson. Why are you treating the women's division different than the men's?


Cause I'm biased against women's wrestling. Hayter vs Rosa is the first match I've watched since shida deeb and the only reason is Cause of ass.

Their work was what made me watch the majority of it. 

I hate riho Cause she looks too cutesy and happy. I recognise she can wrestle and is an underdog but her face pisses me off Cause I hate hello kitty style anime


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cause I'm biased against women's wrestling. Hayter vs Rosa is the first match I've watched since shida deeb and the only reason is Cause of ass.
> 
> Their work was what made me watch the majority of it.
> 
> I hate riho Cause she looks too cutesy and happy. I recognise she can wrestle and is an underdog but her face pisses me off Cause I hate hello kitty style anime


I’m not a fan of Japanese women bc none of them can promo. Honestly I wouldn’t mind seeing AEW put the title on Serena Deeb


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Thomazbr said:


> I'll take this lady over 90% of the female wrestling business.


Awesomer Kong


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> By virtue of the explanation ‘she was never eliminated from the battle royale’


Hi there.

She beat the champion with a roll up to get a title shot.

Pure WWE booking.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

In terms of reviewing this show…

Adam Cole stuck with comedy bullshit. I don’t mind OC most of time but that pocket shit tonight was fucking ridiculous.

Tony Neese promo… yet another promo interruption. When does anyone finish a backstage promo in this company?

Brit Vs Riho - Challenger gets a title shot thanks to beating the champ with a roll up. Welcome to Monday Night DynaRAW.

Main event - Decent. Then finishes with the post match attack as always. The overdone tropes are happening so often now. It’s just such bog standard lazy booking every single week.

On the Biiiiiig plus side… Jaime Hayter. My word i’d go to war for that booty.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> For the little I saw I thought "Why are they wasting Adam Cole's time against these jobbers?"


yes lets put him against the top guys on tv blow the load early


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Adam Cole is the same size as OC and is noticeably fatter. Lmao


Don’t tell that the TheWood. @TwoSheds is still refusing to admit how much smaller he is than even The Bucks. 


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yo Adam Cole makes Wheeler Yuta look like Kevin Nash


And Jim Cornette tried saying Adam Cole “looks like an athlete” to which many in here ran with last year, in spite of me telling them he was as small as Orange Cassidy and Jungle Boy but not as fit. 


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Does Adam Cole workout? Like at all?


Ask Cornette: “he looks like an athlete”.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After a promo heavy Dynamite, Rampage was a quality hour of wrestling. I still enjoy the format, it's a late night show that focuses on wrestling and the hour flies by. For once, all three matches were good when usually at least one is meh. The main event fits right into that recent Danielson/Suzuki, Kingston/Danielson mold of super stiff, intense and fight-like. AEW has begun to introduce this style more and it had good psychology with Kingston seling the leg like a master. Garcia got almost 15 minutes against Kingston and looked great. Kingston is on the best run of his career.

I half-watched Smackdown, which has been on a downward spiral since the draft, before Rampage and Rampage was so much better. Next week's show looks even better with the two title matches.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> yes lets put him against the top guys on tv blow the load early


People are saying this excuse for Punk as well all the time. It doesn't work. The guy was introduced as a member of the Elite and he stood out as the Alpha right away for his charisma and mic skills. He came off as a top guy right away. You don't put a guy like that with mid carders. AEW has a 1990s WCW issue, too many stars and they don't know what to do with them, and how they can fit them in the right spots. People bad mouth the booking of Bret Hart in WCW but right off the bat, he feuded with the nWo and then Ric Flair.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a great rampage

first match was ok, Yuta is a black hole at the moment, and Fish is right beside him, so that dragged it down. Would like a Cole / OC singles

Baker / Riho was great, although not happy Riho got the clean pin

Eddie v Garcia - 5* match - i am all about both these guys and both their styles. More of this!

plus, i’m starting to really like 2.0 

good hour to spend / much better than the last Dynamite


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Don’t tell that the TheWood. @TwoSheds is still refusing to admit how much smaller he is than even The Bucks.
> 
> And Jim Cornette tried saying Adam Cole “looks like an athlete” to which many in here ran with last year, in spite of me telling them he was as small as Orange Cassidy and Jungle Boy but not as fit.
> 
> Ask Cornette: “he looks like an athlete”.


I am not refusing anything. Cole and the Hardlys are all tiny. What I said was, at least Cole has everything else.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

All the trolling on this forum is getting old and making these threads unenjoyable. It's one thing to raise legitimate gripes with some of the booking, but all the "xyz sucks", "xyz is boring", "This is retarded", "so and so is too small", "This female wrestler must be banging Kenny" type edgelord wannabe comments are making these threads unreadable. Seriously, take that trash elsewhere.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Next week looks stacked with Lucha Bros vs FTR in 2 out of 3 falls match and Sammy defending TNT Title against Tony Nese. Both should be banger matches. 

What is really interesting here is the 2 out of 3 falls title match will air a night before AAA Triplemania Regia II where FTR faces Lucha Bros for AAA Tag titles. 

Could we see LB and FTR swap titles over the two nights? AAA books their titles afterall, so if AEW got word that FTR would drop them at the PPV, maybe Khan wants to keep FTR with belts, so will pull the title change on Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RiverFenix said:


> Could we see LB and FTR swap titles over the two nights? AAA books their titles afterall, so if AEW got word that FTR would drop them at the PPV, maybe Khan wants to keep FTR with belts, so will pull the title change on Rampage.


IF they are bringing in the Briscoes, getting the AEW belts back on FTR could lead to the Briscoes coming in, getting some wins, then challenging FTR. Or FTR vs. reDRagon. Or FTR vs. Ortiz/Santana redux.

It's not a bad idea for FTR and Lucha Bros to trade belts, since the Lucha Bros are over regardless and by winning back the AAA belts, they could defend them regularly in AEW anyway. And they stylistically suit Mexico more and it's easier for AAA to book them.

It'd mean AEW acknowledging Triple Mania though, they have rarely spoken of AEW stars wrestling outside of the company. Kenny vs. Andrade never got a mention but I suspect that's because they wanted to keep the 'Andrade is unbeaten' narrative going then. They lose nothing from acknowledging another addition to the FTR vs. Lucha Brothers double title feud.

If FTR win on Rampage and the Lucha Brothers at Triplemania, or vice versa, the feud is 2-2 and they can probably leave it there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Briscoes vs FTR should be the feud that defines this decade for tag teams. Hopefully they bring them in.


----------

